# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Gemini, cryptocurrency exchange, Gemini Trust Company, LLC, New York City, New York, USA

## Airicist2

gemini.com

youtube.com/GeminiTrust

facebook.com/GeminiTrust

twitter.com/gemini

linkedin.com/company/geminitrust

instagram.com/gemini

Gemini on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Tyler Winklevoss

Co-founder and President - Cameron Winklevoss

Memver of Board - Sachin Jaitly

----------

